# Cedar stick additions.



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

Did two cedar sticks yesterday.Did a cougar eye in the handle of one, and inlaid the U.P. of Michigan with copper as the area is known as the copper country.Hope you like the pics,they're a little different...


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Unique and wonder how you cut, mounted, and finished the UP?


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks.I carved out the picture with a rotary tool to about 1/8th in.depth.I use copper grindings for the inlay so it's just a matter of getting it all the same depth and packed in tight enough not to have a hollow look between the grindings.Once I have it the way I like it I add thick super glue to the whole picture and it soaks all the way through and remains clear and still adheres the material to the wood underneath.Add another coating of super glue to bring it to the top of the grindings wait until dry and coat with either acrylic clear coat or what I'm mostly using now lacquer clear coat high gloss.

The eye I bought from a taxidermist friend that bought the wrong size for the mount he was doing.


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks. I could tell there was some texture to the UP and the "filings" did a nice job...something to remember.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Don't know about the eye. I'd feel weird anytime I put my palm of it.

But as I've said before, the copper and other inlaid bit you do works really well. I'm doubly impressed w. the UP inlay. Had some of the best days of my life up there. I know copper remains, but for a brief time, the 3rd largest silver production in the world, or so I've read.

And the agates out of Superior are wonderful.


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

gdenby where did you spend your time in the U.P.?


----------

